# HOUSTON | Projects & Construction



## Houstonian (Jun 13, 2008)

HOUSTON PROJECTS & CONSTRUCTION 

DT Houston









UNDER CONSTRUCTION

MAINPLACE
HEIGHT-630FT/192M
FLOORS-46
www.mainplacehouston.com
The building is LEED-certified silver an completion is set for 2010.














































ONE PARK PLACE
HEIGHT-501FT/153M
FLOORS-37
www.oneparkplacehouston.com
Completion set for 2009.



































DISCOVERY TOWER
HEIGHT-482FT/147M
FLOORS-31
www.discoverytowerhouston.com
It will be LEED certified and will have wind turnbines.Completiton set for 2010



















































































HOUSTON PAVILLIONS
www.houstonpavillions.com
Completion set for October 08.


















































DT PROPOSALS/APPROVALS


6 HOUSTON CENTER
HEIGHT-N/A
FLOORS-29
www.6houstoncenter.com
A 29 story, 584,000 sf Class A office building that was approved but now is on hold.​















[/

5 ALLEN CENTER
HEIGHT-N/A
FLOORS-50
Brookfield is planning this 50-story office building on a 2.5-acre site west of 3 Allen Center, but will not begin construction until it is at least 50 percent leased, said Paul Layne, Brookfield's executive vice president over the Houston region.
Layne predicted that by the time Brookfield's all-glass, planned LEED Gold-certified building is finished, Class A rental rates downtown will be roughly $50 per square foot on a 10-year lease. That's estimating that rent will be in the mid- to low-$30s per square foot and operating costs will be $15 per square foot.







[/QUOTE]

EMBASSY SUITES
HEIGHT-N/A
FLOORS-22







[/QUOTE]

UNAMED HINES TOWER
HEIGHT N/A
FLOORS-N/A 









Other DT Proposals
-New Convention Center Hotel
-La Quinta
-Dynamo stadium

Heres a map of a area of DT Houston that is having alot of development sparked by the new discovery green park.









TEXAS MEDICAL CENTER









UNDER CONSTRUCTION
Outpatient Care Center
HEIGHT-N/A
FLOORS-25
Tallest project under construction in the TMC completion set for 2010.

















Jan and Dan Duncan Neurological Research Institute
Floors-15
http://www.texaschildrenshospital.org/Web/TCNRI/TCNRI.html









Texas Children's Hospital Maternity Center
Floors-14
http://www.texaschildrenshospital.org/Web/2010/03Maternity.htm

















Methodist Hospital Research Institute
FLOORS-12
methodisthealth.com









TMC PROPOSALS/APPROVALS

Houstonian
HEIGHT-458FT/140M 
FLOORS-40
Rough rendering









Cross-section









3800 MAIN????
FLOORS-20

















UPTOWN/GALLERIA









UNDER CONSTRUCTION
BLVD Place (3 towers)
http://www.wulfe.com/BoulevardPlace.asp

































Cosmopolitan
FLOORS-20
http://www.cosmopolitanhouston.com/









PROPOSED/APPROVED
Turnberry Tower
FLOORS-42
http://www.turnberrytowerhouston.com/

















HighStreet









RIVER OAKS DISTRICT
http://www.olivermcmillan.com/deve/houston/index.htm









The Titan









Sage Plaza









3100 Post Oak
FLOORS-26

























Regent Square









-35 story twin towers
-Deyaar post oak (80 stories)

OTHER AREAS AROUND HOUSTON
Mosaic I & II
http://www.mosaicofhouston.com/























[/QUOTE]

Legacy @ Memorial

















Highland Tower
http://www.highland-tower.com/
























2727 Kirby
http://www.2727kirby.com/

















Memorial Hermann Tower

















I realized the 4th largest city in the U.S didn't have a thread on here so I made one.I know theres more and I know I could of done it better.I will later on but for now im tired because I stayed up late.Feel free to add more and most of the construction photos are from members on www.skyscraperpage.com


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

box here box there
i like box but ...too many?


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

Boxes are fine. More important than the shape of each tower is the street-level design. I think Houston is on the right track with most of these projects. Too many towers are built without consideration of the human scale; most buildings shouldn't have plazas.


----------



## cadman2286 (Jun 27, 2008)

Houston is looking great! Cant wait to see all these projects finished.


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

Houston coming out with some good projects


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, alot of great projects going up in Houston the 4th largest city in the United States. Go Houston! :banana:

Is there a chance that Houston could pass Chicago the 3rd largest city in the country in the future?


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning !!!!!!!!


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

Smallville said:


> Wow, alot of great projects going up in Houston the 4th largest city in the United States. Go Houston! :banana:
> 
> Is there a chance that Houston could pass Chicago the 3rd largest city in the country in the future?


I'll have enough babies to ensure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Houstonian (Jun 13, 2008)

The Video and the Building Presentation of mainplace is up running.


----------



## worried1 (May 28, 2006)

*Service appartments Condo hotels*

Do any of these wonderful buildings in Houston sell as service appartments or condohotels


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice projects for Houston. I think it is only missing a new supertall.


----------



## Houstonian (Jun 13, 2008)

^^
Yeah your right its called Deyaar Post Oak its 2 towers attached.One 89 stories and te other 55 stories it will be in the Galleria and if this baby gets built it will be the tallest in Houston!!
:banana:

It should come out looking something like this tower in Dubai...


----------



## Houstonian (Jun 13, 2008)

Time to update this thread....

SouthPointe

Renderings

































































From Swamplot...



> One of Swamplot’s best tipsters forwards a link to a website featuring lovely renderings of a family of glassy office buildings and blocky parking garages squatting on the former AstroWorld site — along with a rather direct question: “Is this real???”
> 
> Well, the Crosswell Torian website is a real website, where the development company proudly presents its AstroWorld tower roundup under the name SouthPointe: “a hundred+ acre, transit-oriented mixed use development.” But a brand-new 13.5-million-sq.-ft. project doesn’t exactly seem tailor-made for today’s cautious real-estate market.
> 
> ...


They even have a website Now.

http://crosstorian.com/southpointe 

Also this developement has been redesigned multiple times due to its location, the developer already owns the land and the site is already cleared.

__________

New Renderings of Regent Square:

Forgot to post this yesterday and as you can see its 4 towers now..





























After a delay and a new design for this developement expect a ground breaking in 2Q of 2009..

More renderings and info here: http://www.cbre.com/USA/US/TX/Houston+Galleria/property/regentsquare.htm?pageid=0

_______

Five Allen Center 

New renderings..

Look at the Modern Sculptre!

From Swamplot..





















> A major downturn in the economy tends to make it a bit easier to happen upon images of developments that have been planned in secret — though finding them can be somewhat less exciting than unearthing plans that are actually likely to happen. A tipster reports HAIF user lockmat’s discovery of two images of Brookfield Properties’ planned Five Allen Center office tower Downtown. We saw one hazy picture of this building back in June. But is there any more to it now than just a few pretty pictures?
> 
> Five Allen Center is marked “pre-development” on the Brookfield website: a 50-story, 1.2-million-sq.-ft. office tower planned for a 2.5-acre site at the northwest corner of Downtown — at the northeast corner of Houston Ave. and West Dallas. That’s a rather prominent position.


________

Discovery Tower gets new name, Tenants, less floors, and higher height.

*The newly named Hess Tower will only be 29 stories above ground instead of 31 but, its height is now 490ft instead of 482ft*

*Hess is a New York Based company and they will occupy 100 percent of the building.*

________
Earth Quest Adventures.

Rendering:










Link: http://www.houstonarchitecture.info/haif/i...ost&id=1150

I think its 1,600 acres and Groundbreaking is somewhere between Spring-Fall.

When completed it will be the second largest tourist attraction in Texas. (Alamo is 1st)


I will post rcent constuction photos soon.


----------



## Houstonian (Jun 13, 2008)

Heres developements that have been cancelled, put on hold or delayed.



> Titan
> Last week, Houston developer Randall Davis scrapped plans to build the 25-story luxury condo tower proposed for a McDonald’s site on Post Oak Boulevard just north of San Felipe. Davis said his ability to obtain financing for the building will expire early this year, and he hasn’t met his lender’s 40 percent pre-sale requirement. He’d sold about 20 condos since announcing the 80-unit project in 2007.
> 
> High Street
> ...


----------



## Houstonian (Jun 13, 2008)

As of Today the 37-story tower has been cancelled but construction has resumed on BLVD Place but the 66-Story Ritz Tower is On Hold.


----------



## Mexicola (Jan 22, 2009)

Houston is very futuristic looking. I was in awe when I was there 2 years ago.


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

I like houston, nice skyline, setting etc. but the one park place is sooo ugly


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

Very very nice but if i can comment HOUSTON need some "wired design" to be more interesting.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

i never thought of houston and buildings together, but now i see it even has a skyline


----------



## Houstonian (Jun 13, 2008)

SilentStrike said:


> i never thought of houston and buildings together, but now i see it even has a skyline



Yup, the 3rd (or 4th) largest skyline in the U.S too. 

Here's a large pano of most of Houston's skyline.








(MCC here on SSC)

Anyway here's some updates.


Legacy @ Memorial


















_______

One Park Place; set to open in next month.



























Name's under wraps









________

Discovery tower (which is now named Hess Tower.)




























The underground garage is now completely covered by what will be the plaza/driveway.








Credit goes to Wattleigh on www.skyscraperpage.com


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> * PM Realty Group LP plans to build a 35-story apartment building *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Meanwhile, out in the nearby Woodlands:



()_T said:


> Swamplot said:
> 
> 
> > ANADARKO PETROLEUM announced to its employees last week that the company is ready to begin constructing a second office tower just west of its existing headquarters building in The Woodlands Town Center, a source tells Swamplot. The new building will fit on the corner of Lake Robbins Dr. and Woodloch Forest Dr., just south of The Woodlands Mall, and like the current tower will be visible from miles south on I-45. At the announced 31 stories, the new structure would be one floor shorter taller.
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Astoria*



()_T said:


> Biz Journals - Houston said:
> 
> 
> > Houston condominium developer Randall Davis hopes to raise $40 million for a proposed high-rise in the Galleria area using a federal program that offers foreign investors green cards in exchange for their greenbacks.
> ...


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

()_T said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


///


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> *Asia Society to open facility in museum district*


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> * Chateau Ten *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

()_T said:


> Link


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> Looks like the new convention center hotel is starting to pick up speed:
> 
> It's full speed ahead for new convention center hotel and it's going to be Texas big
> 
> ...


Here's a masterplan for those convention center hotels:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Chron.com*



> Apartment buildings rise in Uptown
> By Alan Jones
> Published 03:36 p.m., Tuesday, April 3, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Swamplot*



> 7-Story Southwest Freeway Audi Dealership Gets Go Ahead, Will Split Momentum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Univ. of St. Thomas's New Performing Arts Center Moving In Next To Menil Campus*












> Here’s a view of the 4-story, 93,760-sq.-ft. performing arts center the University of St. Thomas plans to build on the northwest corner of its Montrose campus, on the full city block bounded by West Alabama, Yupon, Sul Ross, and Graustark. A feature article on the project in the university’s magazine describes the site provocatively as being “adjacent to the Menil Collection,” but it’s really catty-corner to the Menil block that contains the Rothko Chapel, a long block east of the Menil’s famed shielded-by-bungalows main building. In the drawing above you’re looking at the new UST center from high above the Rothko Chapel’s east lawn, toward the corner of Sul Ross and Yupon.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Houston Absorbed Nearly 1 Million Sq Ft Of Office Space In Q1, More Needed*










Were it not for constricted lending, large projects might be underway...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Unique Design on Proposed Inner Loop Tower*












> Here’s an image of the high-rise planned for the site of the old Confederate House restaurant (and later the State Grille). *Developer PM Realty Group says it hopes to break ground on the 39-story tower in the third quarter, but it first needs to hire a contractor and secure a construction loan.* The RTKL-designed building is planned for the northeast corner of West Alabama and Weslayan. It will have 254 rental units.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1717 Bissonnet May Start By Year's End*









Just one of several iterations of this controversial development



> Lawsuit settled
> 
> A lawsuit accusing a Houston architecture firm and the developer of 1717 Bissonnet - better known as the Ashby high-rise - of using designs that weren't theirs has been settled.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New office Tower For Memorial City Area*












> A Houston developer is expected to break ground next month on a 14-story office tower near Memorial City Mall, after pre-leasing a little more than half the property to Murphy Exploration & Production Co.
> 
> The energy company, a part of El Dorado, Ark.-based Murphy Oil Corp., has signed a lease for 173,000 square feet in the building slated for 9805 Katy Freeway between Bunker Hill and Gessner.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3009 Post Oak U/C*









http://goingupcity.blogspot.com/2012/02/skanska-office-tower-3009-post-oak-blvd.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Aug. 2012



diablo234 said:


> Some updates of various projects around the city taken from Skyscraperpage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> New Rendering of Astoria, up from 24 floors to 25.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> > *Houston Chronicle: High-rise kicks off major urban development*
> >
> > A long-delayed residential project near downtown, primarily targeting well-paid professionals with upscale apartments and condos and a cluster of retail, entertainment and offices, is finally under way.
> >
> > ...


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> The latest renderings of BLVD Place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Also Cameron plans to build more than a million sq ft of offices on a 25 acre property sold to them by Apache. Told that Gensler was designing this. Besides a million sq ft of office I wonder if it will include residential, retail, etc.


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Repost so people can see this on this part of the page.




adammaxis said:


> Additional and Full Renderings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Update Pictures by Urbannizer 8/19/13

Samsung Tower at Briar Lake



















Skyhouse 



















Energy Center



















Elan Resi at Medical Center





































N. Dairy Ashford and Morris (I-10)




























More on the Helix Tower - Construction Starts this fall



















Levey Park Renderings, gotta to love the bottom retail




























Highrise coming for Holcombe and Cambridge in Medical Center.


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Construction for the fourth Energy Tower and Stream building in the Woodlands to start August 29


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Heres a nice rendering to CyrusOne

http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/news/2013/08/22/cyrusone-readies-to-break-ground-on.html?s=image_gallery

http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2013/08/22/colocation-provider-cyrusone-keeps-growing-houston-campus-and-in-texas-in-general/

Office










DataCenter


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Hine's downtown residential tower next to market square park and near Steam/Essex International Tower. 33 Stories.

http://swamplot.com/a-first-look-at-some-of-the-33-story-apartment-tower-hines-wants-to-build-in-market-square/2013-08-22/


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Jacob's Plaza to start construction this month in the Energy Corridor

http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/blog/breaking-ground/2013/08/pm-realty-to-break-ground-energy.html


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Springwoods Village, latest Construction Update Pictures from August 8th on their facebook page. Better late than never.

http://www.facebook.com/swvtexas


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

adammaxis said:


> Hine's downtown residential tower next to market square park and near Steam/Essex International Tower. 33 Stories.
> 
> http://swamplot.com/a-first-look-at-some-of-the-33-story-apartment-tower-hines-wants-to-build-in-market-square/2013-08-22/


Nice, when is it going to be built?


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Second quarter of next year


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

D T found a great rendering for the International Tower.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Texaco Redo a Go: The Next Residential Highrise Downtown To Begin Construction Soon*





> Provident Realty closed yesterday on the former Texaco Building at 1111 Rusk, catty-corner from BG Group Place, and says it will begin renovations and new construction on this Hnedak Bobo Group-designed residential highrise just as soon as it can get the permits.
> 
> *Yesterday’s announcement doesn’t specify how high the new highrise will rise, but info that Swamplot published in May suggest that it could stand as tall as 38 stories.*


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Clay Beltway Office Complex


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Office Campus announced for Upper Kirby near Levey Park. 

http://blog.chron.com/primeproperty/2013/09/vitol-set-to-occupy-new-upper-kirby-development/



> International energy trading firm Vitol will anchor a new development planned in the Upper Kirby District, a developer announced Tuesday.
> 
> Midway Cos. said it will build an office campus for the company on land near Levy Park at Richmond Avenue and Wakeforest Street, just west of Kirby Drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Rendering for Houston's Spaceport.


























































































































































Rendering for Skanska's Towers on the Energy Corridor




















Animation Video Clips

1 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...Animation Video#lh:null-SCENE1_TIMELAPSE1.mp4

2 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...Animation Video#lh:null-SCENE1_TIMELAPSE2.mp4

3 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...Animation Video#lh:null-SCENE1_TIMELAPSE3.mp4

4 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...Animation Video#lh:null-SCENE3_FLYBY DAY1.mp4

5 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...imation Video#lh:null-SCENE3_FLYBY NIGHT1.mp4

6 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...imation Video#lh:null-SCENE3_FLYBY NIGHT2.mp4

7 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...mation Video#lh:null-SCENE3_main axis day.mp4

8 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...tion Video#lh:null-SCENE3_main axis night.mp4

9 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...ion Video#lh:null-SCENE3_TERMINAL DETAIL1.mp4

10 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...ion Video#lh:null-SCENE3_TERMINAL DETAIL2.mp4

11 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...ion Video#lh:null-SCENE3_TERMINAL DETAIL3.mp4

12 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3gunfiy7...ideo#lh:null-SCENE3_TERMINAL DETAIL NIGHT.mp4


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Hines to break ground on San Felipe office tower in 60 days*












> Sept. 04. 2013
> 
> Houston-based Hines will soon break ground on the 17-story office tower planned for 2229 San Felipe.
> 
> ...


http://blog.chron.com/primeproperty...office-tower-in-60-days/?cmpid=staffblogshcat


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Louisiana Elevated: A Peek at the See-Through Skybridge of Chevron’s New 50-Story Skyscraper*












> A reader sends this rendering of the skybridge that would hook up the existing Chevron buildings Downtown with the new 50-story big blue tower planned to rise at 1600 Louisiana and Pease, on the site of Kenneth Franzheim’s torn-down Downtown Y. The reader says that *the new HOK-designed tower could rise as high as 830 ft.*, “making it the third tallest building downtown.” (Which, this rendering suggests, would invite backpack-wearing tourists to gawk and take photos.)
> 
> A few other details: “The 4th floor will have an outdoor cafeteria and event space while the recently purchased parking garage will have two new floors added to house a new fitness center.”


So 1600 Louisiana will be 3rd tallest!


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

Rendering of what Houston's skyline might look like by 2017. I'm moving to Houston next month, cannot wait!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> *Willowick Park* courtesy of The Pragmatist.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sugarland entertainment venue on tap:*









http://blog.chron.com/rantandrave/2013/09/sugar-land-plans-arts-venue/


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is the demolition of the old Macy's building downtown. Nice implosion from the middle!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4a4_1379920215


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice, I saw the dust particles from far away


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Everyone meet West Houston Master-Plan at Memorial Park. Renderings just released a couple of hours ago.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Noble Energy Begins Second Phase of Houston Office Complex*












> HOUSTON-Noble Energy Inc. is breaking ground on the second phase of its corporate campus today, according to a report in the Houston Business Journal.
> 
> Energy Center Two will be a 20-story 450,000-square-foot office building in Houston’s northwest submarket. The construction project is adjacent to Energy Center One a 497,000-square-foot office structure the company leased last year. The project will include renovations to the existing building, and construction of a sky bridge connecting the two structures.
> 
> Construction of the second building is expected to conclude in 2015.


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

More Residential coming into downtown.

Marquette Cos. planning "a couple of highrise's in downtown", totaling more than 350 unit's. The firm will also be selling bit's of land in Galveston to developers.

http://www.bisnow.com/commercial-real-estate/houston/what-do-downtown-and-galveston-have-in-common/



> Managing director Darren Sloniger tells us Downtown feels like Chicago (where he's based) did 20 years ago. (We just wish the city had a winning basketball team like Chicago did 20 years ago.) The City's new retail strategy, focus on parks, and residential incentive all point to a submarket about to take off. He's doing due diligence on a few sites, and tells us he'd like to develop a couple high-rise projects totaling about 350 units Downtown.














> And the firm is gearing up its 1,000-acre Preserve at West Beach project (site plan above). The development's first sale closes in a few weeks, 157 acres to Artist's Boat. The site will be preserved and used to teach kids about nature. Darren tells us the rest of the project will be sold in manageable bites to developers, including two beachfront tracts (one for single family and one for a hotel).


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> Some updates of BLVD Place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mid Main project may be the future of urban Houston*












> A transit-oriented residential and retail development called Mid Main will be going up in Midtown.
> 
> Located beside the Ensemble/HCC rail stop in Midtown, Mid Main will have 363 apartments, shops, restaurants, entertainment venues and a shared parking garage for 773 vehicles.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*$5.5 Billion In Building permits Issued In Houston In Last 12 Months*


Room (15017) with a view, Hilton Americas, Houston by Brian Burnett, on Flickr


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

More Rendering's for Levey Park. Project aimed to be "Pedestrian Friendly". (Retail and Restaurants)

http://www.rednews.com/2013/09/a-look-at-midways-mixed-use-plans-in-upper-kirby/#.UknprYash2g


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

I wonder how Houston is compared to other US cities concerning construction permits


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> *The Southampton by Hanover*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

HOLABETO said:


> I wonder how Houston is compared to other US cities concerning construction permits


Near the top of the list.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

adammaxis said:


> More Rendering's for Levey Park. Project aimed to be "Pedestrian Friendly". (Retail and Restaurants)
> 
> http://www.rednews.com/2013/09/a-look-at-midways-mixed-use-plans-in-upper-kirby/#.UknprYash2g


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*37 story Hannover at BLVD Place tower back on!*



diablo234 said:


> More news on BLVD Place from urbanizer over at SSP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

HOLABETO said:


> I wonder how Houston is compared to other US cities concerning construction permits


One of my neighbours wanted to add an extension to the side of his house. Took a year and a half to go through the City of L.A.'s planning department.

:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

desertpunk said:


> *$5.5 Billion In Building permits Issued In Houston In Last 12 Months*


That really is something else. I work in construction project management and cost management consultancy. This is the reason why I am leaving California in 4 weeks time.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

LAYiddo said:


> That really is something else. I work in construction project management and cost management consultancy. This is the reason why I am leaving California in 4 weeks time.


Houston, Dallas, Austin all blowing up right now. San Antonio picking up steam as well...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

desertpunk said:


> Houston, Dallas, Austin all blowing up right now. San Antonio picking up steam as well...


Don't forget Midland...:colgate:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

adammaxis said:


> Don't forget Midland...:colgate:


How many cities the size of Midland have 58 story towers being developed?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> *BLVD Place*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

LAYiddo said:


> Thanks! Loving being here so far!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::


You won't want to leave. :lol:


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Hyatt Regnency












> Our Newest Hotel assignment. Hyatt will break ground later this month and be open in 2015. Joe Mathis is leading preconstruction for TMG+


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=574503485955130&set=pb.453063364765810.-2207520000.1384359537.&type=3&theater


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

http://swamplot.com/whats-planned-f...t+(Swamplot:+Houston's+Real+Estate+Landscape)


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hannover Tower and BLVD Place:*


November Sunset On The Galleria by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr



BLVD Place Test Shot 10 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

New Design


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

Some more layouts of the theme park:-


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

Oops, big pics!


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

LAYiddo said:


> Oops, big pics!


haha, Its ok I can't even see it really good whenever its scaled down.


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

A wave of development....

Bisnow:

http://www.bisnow.com/commercial-real-estate/houston/the-future-of-uptown/



> Uptown Houston District CEO John Breeding (speaking to our 350 attendees) says development is booming in his submarket across all property types. Residential is the bulk of construction, with over 20 multifamily high-rises in the works. There are eight hotels in discussion that would add 2,000 rooms, with four planning to break ground next year. (It's a good time to be in the mini soap business.) There's 2M SF of office development in the pipeline. TxDOT is reconstructing the 59/610 interchange starting in 2017 and ending 2021, and John says his district's $190M mass transit plan is more than just transportation improvement; it'll remake Uptown. Fun fact: Uptown is the 14th-largest business district in the country.


City of Houston Planning Commision:

http://downtownhouston.org/site_media/uploads/attachments/2013-11-19/131119_Current_Projects_8.5x11.pdf



> New Residential Towers shown on the map..28 storys and 10 storys.


Bizjournals:

Mixed-Use Development

http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/blog/breaking-ground/2013/11/happy-retail-tenants-could-slow.html



> PM Realty Group has plans to turn a long-standing strip center in Montrose into a mixed-use development, but prosperous tenants in the location are not prepared to close their doors just yet.
> 
> The Houston-based real estate company purchased the 2.14-acre block at Montrose and Westheimer earlier this year with the knowledge that the tenants, Half Price Books, Spec’s, Papa Johns, 3-6-9 China Bistro and Jack in the Box, had long-term lease agreements in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

609 Main at Texas










http://www.bisnow.com/commercial-real-estate/houston/bisnow-profile-john-mooz/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Rendering: Phillips 66 breaks ground on new corporate campus*












> Phillips 66 broke ground Friday on its new corporate campus in the Westchase District.
> 
> The 1.1 million-square-foot facility will house all of the company’s 1,800 Houston-area employees once construction is finished in about three years. The architect is St. Louis-based HOK, and the general contractor is Houston-based W.S. Bellows Construction.
> 
> ...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

2 New Developments listed...Thanks to Urbannizer for finding these.



> *11 Story Office Tower for Greenway*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Syndic (Apr 7, 2012)

Houston has such a big population. If it had even _half_ the amount of mid-rise development of a city like Berlin, it would be much more influential and dynamic. You'd think the demand would be there. How long with it be before a critical mass of Houstonians demand to live downtown?


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Syndic said:


> Houston has such a big population. If it had even _half_ the amount of mid-rise development of a city like Berlin, it would be much more influential and dynamic. You'd think the demand would be there. How long with it be before a critical mass of Houstonians demand to live downtown?


I think the people that move into urban places like downtown are foreigners or just people from other states. Occasionally you got some Houstonians moving into downtown, uptown, etc.


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Big Thanks to Urbannizer



Urbannizer said:


> *Bunker Hill*: MetroNational is the developer, going up in the Memorial City area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Syndic (Apr 7, 2012)

That last one is an attractive building (besides the California-esque palm tree). Apparently designed by Humphreys and Partners. I wouldn't mind seeing them do some buildings in Austin.


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

Urbannizer:



Urbannizer said:


> And we have more.
> 
> *Another Residential High-Rise for Downtown*: Designed by Ziegler Cooper, this one is proposed for the remaining block behind Hess Tower. Sorry for the rough image quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

http://issuu.com/rednews/docs/rn_dec2013


----------



## adammaxis (Jul 6, 2013)

URBANNIZER:




Urbannizer said:


> *BHP Billiton Tower Model*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueBright (Jan 6, 2014)

wheres my supertall!


----------



## BlueBright (Jan 6, 2014)

wheres my supertall?


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

BlueBright said:


> wheres my supertall?


Patients. It will come. :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

Houston should really build apartments in or around downtown that are NOT luxary. Only or mostly building luxary apartments won't make the city more lively. Neither will building more skyscrapers.

There's a huge potential for this city. I wonder when/if all those parking lots surrounding downtown will be gone and replaced by buildings.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

There is a modern appartment (office?) building in construction on richmond avenue near eastside st. It has a yellow crane base already.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

1111 Travis update









Picture taken by Urbannizer.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Occidental Petroleum splintering and moving its headquarters to Houston*



> By Jordan Blum
> February 14, 2014
> 
> Los Angeles-based*Occidental*Petroleum Corp. (NYSE: OXY) announced early Friday that it is splintering off into two companies and moving its headquarters to Houston.
> ...


http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/...tal-petroleum-splintering-and-moving-its.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*New luxury hotel coming to The Woodlands*












> By Jenny Aldridge
> Febuary 12, 2014
> 
> A new luxury hotel will soon break*ground in the Woodlands, providing much-needed rooms and meeting space for*business travelers visiting the area.**The*Howard Hughes**Corp.*(NYSE: HHC) and its wholly-owned subsidiary,*The Woodlands Development*Co.,*will soon break ground on a 303-room, luxury hotel at Waterway Square*overlooking The Woodlands Waterway. The cost of the project was not disclosed.
> ...


http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/...new-luxury-hotel-coming-to-the-woodlands.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*First Inner Loop Office Tower in Three Decades Announced*












> HOUSTON—The first office tower in the Galleria to be built inside West Loop 610 in over 30 years will break ground by the end of 2014.
> 
> Peloton Commercial Real Estate will construct Westcreek Centre, a 21-story, 368,000-square-foot office tower slated for delivery by the second quarter of 2016 after an 18 month build out.
> 
> ...


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Is it more expensive to build inside the loop? (Land cost, taxes)


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Houston Chronicle said:


> *Uptown Park to Alter area's Skyline*
> 
> The changes are expected to come over the next decade and could begin late this year with the first building tentatively scheduled to break ground.
> 
> ...


http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...n-Park-to-alter-area-s-skyline-5250104.php#/5


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

CultureMap Houston said:


> *A modest stunner: Montrose museum's long-anticipated new $40 million building to fit in with the trees*
> 
> Dominique de Menil's dreams of an expanded arts campus in Houston have taken a giant step closer to reality with the unveiling of the design for the Menil Drawing Institute. Menil officials and the Los Angeles architecture firm of Johnston Marklee presented the plans for the distinctive $40 million, 30,150 square-foot building to the media in New York Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ I don't see that aging well.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Your Houston News said:


> *EarthQuest Developers: 'We are still alive'*
> 
> Contour Entertainment, the developers of the themed adventure park, EarthQuest Adventures; continue to assure community they are still alive, thriving and planning to move into the East Montgomery County community.
> 
> ...


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice I like that artificial Mountain!


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

HOLABETO said:


> Nice I like that artificial Mountain!


I really hope it goes through. We have four theme parks planned for Houston and this one is my favorite, but it has faced multiple delays, and has been proposed since 2006.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

I sure to ()_T. If built this would put Houston on the map for theme parks.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's more on Azalea Court, including additional renderings.

https://www.hfflp.com/GetDocument.aspx?ID=89734&FN=Azalea+Court+Flyer+020714.pdf&DT=1

Phase 3 contains:


A hotel (front, center) - 12-stories
Office Building (front, right) - 9-stories
Additional Residential (two buildings in the back) 15 & 18-stories


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Houston Chronicle said:


> *Prime Post Oak Parcel up for Grabs*
> 
> A prime Galleria-area corner set amid new office towers, luxury apartment buildings and upscale shops, has hit the market, giving a developer the chance to rebuild yet another piece of this booming Uptown neighborhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Houston Chronicle said:


> *Office Tower adds to Houston's Downtown Boom*
> 
> A 30-story, $250 million office tower is planned for the east side of downtown, the latest project to be announced in the city center where developers are proposing more than 7 million square feet of new or renovated space to fill what they say is a void in the market.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hines Announces Construction Start for 48-Story Tower in Houston; One of the Largest Spec Projects in the World*



> HOUSTON – Hines, the Houston-based international real estate firm, has announced the start of construction of a downtown Houston skyscraper, one of the largest “spec” office projects in the world.
> 
> The Hines project, 609 Main at Texas, will be a 48-story, 1,050,000-square-foot office tower at the corner of Main and Texas streets in Downtown Houston. Hines had been planning a smaller building, but the firm increased the size of the tower because demand for space in the building appears to be growing, says George Lancaster, senior vice president of corporate communications for Hines.
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

So tall will that be?


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

LCIII said:


> So tall will that be?


757' I believe.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sasol tower breaks ground in Energy Corridor *












> Houston-based PM Realty Group broke ground last week on the fourth building of Woodbranch Plaza in the Energy Corridor.
> 
> Slated for delivery in April 2015, the 175,000-square-foot building is where Sasol, a South Africa-based international integrated energy and chemical company, will house its North American headquarters. The complex is at 12140 Wickchester Lane, near Dairy Ashford and Interstate 10.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

()_T said:


> *Hotel Alessandra*: Official renderings revealed, the design is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

All this proyects looks very nice. Thanks sharing all this renders dear forumers


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

What a great design, Houston will have very hot buildings standing at the beginning of 2016


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

()_T said:


> Prime Property said:
> 
> 
> > *Texas Medical Center to get New Hotel*
> ...


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

()_T said:


> *The Kirby Collection*
> 
> Developer: Thor Equities
> Architect: ?
> ...


...


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! Downtown and Uptown skyline getting connected little by little


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

New Downtown Development Map:

New Projects: 
*#28 - Aloft Hotel*: Stowers Building Conversion
*#30 - Hilton Garden Inn*: 12-floors, 230 hotel rooms.

Revised Projects:
*#1 - 1111 Travis*: 24-floors, 1Q 2016 Completion. _Up from 23-floors_
*#20 - One Market Square*: 41-floors, 1Q 2017 Completion. _Formerly known as "International Tower"_
*#22 - Block 98*: 39-floors, 314 units. _Up from 38-floors, 299 units._ 
*#27 - Camden Property Trust Residential*: 21-floors, 580 units. _Up from 12-floors, 518 units._

Removed Projects: 
*Hyatt Place:* 11-stories, next to Hampton Inn/Homewood Suites. _Cancelled?_


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Swamplot said:


> *This Skinny 39-Story Apartment Tower Will Squeeze in Next to the New Marriott Marquis Downtown, Behind Discovery Green*
> 
> It looks like engineers have begun soil testing the thin strip of land left along Crawford St. downtown between the Hess Tower parking garage and the surface parking lot where the new Marriott Marquis hotel is about to go up. Conveniently for the rendering above showing Ziegler Cooper Architects’ design for a 39-story residential tower on that 72-ft.-wide site, there’s nothing there yet to block the view of the building’s lower portions from Discovery Green — but without the hotel in place the skybridge drawn in at the second level connecting across Crawford to the nonexistent second story of a parking lot does look a little strange.
> 
> ...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

These developments are incredibly urban for a Texan city, particularly since the state is almost as famous as California for auto-oriented sprawl, given the presence of the oil industry!


----------



## Dkay101 (Apr 20, 2014)

towerpower123 said:


> These developments are incredibly urban for a Texan city, particularly since the state is almost as famous as California for auto-oriented sprawl, given the presence of the oil industry!


I'm happy that a lot of american cities are finally starting to create walkable neighborhoods that feel safe and have an actual street culture. I think that conservatives are starting to see that cities make more money and attract more people this way.


----------



## Coog83 (May 20, 2014)

HOLABETO said:


> What a great design, Houston will have very hot buildings standing at the beginning of 2016


I agree! :cheers:


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

http://blog.chron.com/primeproperty...on-sets-record-at-6-8-billion-over-12-months/










Construction permitting set a record for the second month in a row in April.

Data analyzed by the Greater Houston Partnership show the running 12-month total of building permits issued by the City of Houston topped $6.8 billion, the highest value since January 2002. Residential permit values rose 32 percent from last year and nonresidential rose 26 percent.

In April, the city issued building permits totaling $976 million, a 126 percent increase from the same time last year. This was the highest monthly permit activity value on record for Houston. Permits for nonresidential projects, such as offices and education buildings, rose 158 percent from last year.

Residential permits increased 77.4 percent.

Multifamily permits more than quadrupled in that time, accounting for the year-over-year growth in residential permits.


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

By the way, why doesn't Houston, the 4th largest metro in the country have its own page here??

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=285


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2929 Weslayan*


Cranes 2014.05.25 4546 by ThirdCoastRyan, on Flickr



TotoroKawai said:


> 8 by Tottottotito, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 9 by Tottottotito, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> *Record size residential project set to rise downtown*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

One of many rumored projects:



ZKB9 said:


> 7200 Main
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Hannover Southampton progress: (July 28)


2014-07-19 14.41.06 by marclongoria, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences*



ZKB9 said:


>


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Second Hyatt hotel to be built near Galleria *












> The owners of the Galleria Place development along Sage Road between Westheimer and West Alabama, are building a second hotel on the property, which by the end of next year will have close to 500 new hotel rooms – all under the Hyatt brand.
> 
> The new hotel, a Hyatt Place, will join a 325-room Hyatt Regency that broke ground earlier this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*AmREIT reveals new Uptown Park development*












> These renderings show the new project AmREIT is proposing for a site in Uptown Park, the sprawling shopping center spread over 17 acres along the West Loop at Post Oak Boulevard.
> 
> AmREIT recently had a deal with Patrinely Group to build a high-rise at the site, but the company decided to go in a different direction when it was able to negotiate development rights for the Champps restaurant and bar parking lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Greater Houston Partnership Building to go up next to downtown convention center *





> A 10-story Greater Houston Partnership Building and a parking garage behind it will be built directly north of the George R. Brown Convention Center.
> 
> The office building’s tenants will include the Greater Houston Partnership, Houston First Corp., the Greater Houston Convention and Visitors Bureau and the Center for Houston’s Future, said Ric Campo, Houston First’s chairman. Plans for future tenants include the Harris County-Houston Sports Authority and the Hotel & Lodging Association of Greater Houston, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

ZKB9 said:


> New Chevron tower to break ground Q3 2015


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Stream Essex International Tower may start soon:



ZKB9 said:


> Q4 2014 groundbreaking according to the latest downtown development map


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

More residential:



ZKB9 said:


> EaDo Station, which was previously cancelled, are now back:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

All the new towers announced or underway thus far will change Houston's skyline:



ZKB9 said:


> Northside will be looking good in a few years  The three projects by Market Square really amaze me. A neighborhood is built over night!
> 
> Picture by HAIFer Metro West again.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Teaser for 800 Bell, the redevelopment of the c.1960 Humble Oil Tower:



ZKB9 said:


> 800 Bell Redevelopment Animation by ZUM


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

desertpunk said:


> All the new towers announced or underway thus far will change Houston's skyline:


Some desperately needed curves and angles for the skyline to break up the homogeneity.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*CityCentre expansion to include offices, retail and apartments*












> The developer of west Houston's CityCentre has acquired more than 6 adjacent acres for a major expansion that will bring the northern boundary of the high-end mixed-use complex all the way to Interstate 10 for the first time.
> 
> "This is pretty big in the sense that we'll create a gateway entrance from I-10," said Shon Link, executive vice president of development for Midway, which built CityCentre at the old site of Town & Country Mall near the south-east corner of the Katy Freeway and Beltway 8.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

- dmca


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

- dmca


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

What's left of the Houston Club building being removed:


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

More projects underway.

Hermann Park Centennial Gardens. Now open. By Triton on HAIF:










The Carter. Pier drilling. By Triton at HAIF:










Hanover Southampton. By brijonmang at HAIF:










2929 Weslayan. By brijonmang at HAIF:










3737 Buffalo Speedway. By larrydierker at HAIF:



















Kirby Grove. By larrydierker at HAIF:










BHP Billiton & Astoria. By russell.hancock on Flickr:


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

San Felipe Place:

1/4 by triton at HAIF:


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

Skyhouse Main is scheduled to start within the month:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Market Square Tower rising*


228:365 The Other Side of Houston by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

More residential coming to the TMC :cheers:

*Exclusive: Houston real estate companies partner on luxury med center apartments*



> A luxury, 375-unit apartment complex is coming to the Medical Center, and it's sharing its real estate with another high-profile project in the area.
> 
> Houston-based Greystar is partnering with Houston-based Medistar Corp. to develop a luxury apartment complex on the same acreage of land as Medistar's 357-room hotel at 6750 Main Street, in the central portion of the Texas Medical Center.
> 
> Construction should kick off in the next 60 days, and the project should deliver in the first quarter of 2018, said David Reid, Greystar' senior managing director of development. Greystar is the general partner and the developer. Medistar is the limited partnership. Atlanta-based The Preston Partnership is the architect, Hoar Construction was tapped as the general contractor. The project's cost wasn't disclosed.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Fountain Residential Partners Developing Third Residential Project at the University of Houston*



> HOUSTON, Jan. 27, 2016 /PRNewswire/ -- Dallas-based Fountain Residential Partners, in a joint venture development with Austin-based Virtus Real Estate Capital, announced today the development of its third student housing community in Houston, Texas for theUniversity of Houston and nearby Texas Southern University. Located on Cullen Boulevard at the main entrance to the University of Houston campus, The Gateway on Cullen brings the total number of UH student housing beds developed to more than 1,300. Nationwide, the firm has developed well over 4,600 beds during its 5-year history.
> 
> The 7.7-acre property will consist of 531 beds including one-, two-, four-, and five-bedroom apartments and townhouses, along with a resort-style pool, volleyball court, an 8,000 SF clubhouse, full-fitness and cardio center and private study rooms. Unlike previous off-campus housing and the current on-campus housing stock, the majority of the units at The Gateway on Cullen will be in two-level, townhome configurations upwards of 1,900 square feet. Each fully furnished unit will feature vinyl wood plank flooring, granite countertops, queen sized beds, 50-inch flat screen TVs, stainless steel appliances and full-sized washer and dryers.
> 
> The Gateway on Cullen was designed by Stuart Roosth Architects and is being constructed by Temple, TX-based MW Builders, Inc., and will be completed before the Fall 2017 school year.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Dallas developer buys former Texas Instruments campus in Houston 'burb for mixed-use project*



> Dallas developer has closed on almost 200 acres that includes the former Texas Instruments Inc. plant for its first Houston-area project.
> 
> Dallas-based StreetLevel Investments and joint venture partner Provident Realty Advisors Inc. purchased 192 acres in Stafford to develop a mixed-use concept with more than 350,000 square feet of retail and restaurants, 2,400 residential units, Class A office space, two hotels and a health club all built around a central food hall and park.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Amegy Bank*


Frame within frame by bank sofu, on Flickr


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I was in Houston two weeks ago and I took some pictures. These are some projects I saw in Downtown, Houston. I can't remember the exact addresses but the first one was in front of the Chase Building with the observation deck and the rest pics are of nearby places.



Downtown - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Downtown - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Downtown - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Downtown - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Downtown - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr




Downtown - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr




Downtown - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr​


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I stayed at the Museum District and my friend told me there are many projects sprouting up in the area. These are some:



Museum District - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Museum District - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Museum District - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Museum District - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr



Museum District - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr​

I went to the NASA space center and a new building is springing up.



NASA - Houston by Skr ©, en Flickr​


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*The Hayworth*



> Tanglewood Wood Hollow is a luxury multifamily project located on nearly 3.1 acres off of Wood Hollow Drive, between Woodway Drive and San Felipe Street in Houston, Texas. This energetic and attractive community consists of an 8-story apartment building and two separate 3-story townhome buildings on the same property. This property offers lush landscape, two courtyards, and pedestrian friendly connections to the conveniently close retail and businesses. The apartment building includes an open garage on levels one and two, and partial basement with 407 spaces total. The townhomes include two spaces per unit located in private attached garages. Entry to the property features a waterfall element that is an extension of the zero-edge pool located on the amenity level. Additional public spaces included in the apartment building are leasing offices, lounge areas, fitness center, and an elevated courtyard and pool deck.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Australian Developer Buys Two Sites in Midtown for 1,000 residential units*



> Melbourne high-rise developer Joe Russo has secured two development sites in Houston, Texas, with plans for about 1000 apartments.
> 
> He paid about US$8 million ($10.5 million) for a small block in Houston's "latte and laptop" mid-town district with plans for more than 350 apartments over 28 levels.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Beijing Developers Begin Construction on $300 Million Mixed-Use Project in Pearland*



> HOUSTON – America Modern Green, a subsidiary of Beijing-based Modern Land China, has begun construction on a $300 million mixed-use project that will deliver office, retail, multifamily, seniors living and a hotel to Pearland, just south of Houston.
> 
> The 48-acre development, called the Ivy District, is expected to have a wide variety of commercial and residential building on-site upon completion in a few years. Ivy District will be located on Highway 288, eight miles south of the Texas Medical Center in southern Harris County.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Long-awaited Buffalo Bayou mixed-use moving forward*



> The second phase of Regent Square, a highly-anticipated mixed-use project just south of Allen Parkway that's been delayed for years, is finally moving forward.
> 
> Building permits should be secured by the third quarter or end of the year, a source with Houston's Morris Architects, one of the architects on the project, told the Houston Business Journal. Boston-based General Investment & Development Cos. is the developer of Regent Square. GID has already progressed through the design portion, the source said. Harvey Builders is the general contractor.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Arabella*

33 floors - u/c


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Mixed-use district near Exxon campus lands major headquarters*



> CityPlace, a delayed 60-acre urban district near Exxon Mobil Corp.’s new campus in Springwoods Village, has secured a major tenant for an office building.
> 
> Houston-based American Bureau of Shipping will move its global headquarters to CityPlace 2, a 10-story, 326,800-square-foot mixed-use building that will begin construction early next year. ABS and a subsidiary, ABS Group, will occupy the entire office portion of the building, which also will include 23,700 square feet of ground-floor retail. It is expected to be complete in late 2018.
> 
> When completed, CityPlace will include 4 million square feet of Class A office space with 400,000 square feet of integrated retail space, a full-service hotel and additional luxury multifamily projects. The project was announced before oil prices started to fall and was thus delayed. As of last summer, the development partners were still deciding whether they would wait for a lead tenant before breaking ground or would begin construction speculatively.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Baylor St.Lukes Medical Center*

21-story, 448 bed hospital in the Texas Medical Center.




























Grounbreaking ceremony was held recently.

http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/...r-college-of-medicine-chi-st-lukes-break.html


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Kirby Collection*

25-story residential high-rise (213 units) - 13-story office tower - 67,000 sq ft retail



























_c/o Yoda @HAIF_


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

()_T said:


> *Long-awaited Buffalo Bayou mixed-use moving forward*


Great, this is the way how American cities should be urbanized :cheers:


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*The River Oaks*

Converting an apartment building into 79 condos; adding two penthouse levels to the structure.


















_Photos c/o rechlin @HAIF_


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

()_T said:


> *Long-awaited Buffalo Bayou mixed-use moving forward*


I'm surprised they are not coming out with torches and pitchforks over this one. Too urban for Houston. Where can you fire warning shots with your prized shotgun? :lol:
This is almost too good to be built in Houston, and hopefully some other developers will realize this is how you build a truly urban experience.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Museo Plaza*

Mixed-use development for the Museum District. 54-story high-rise, hotel and medical office building.










Museum District Neighborhood Association received an update this week on the project. Trammell Crow is the developer.

c/o cranky @HAIF:



> Early stages of design - design will take another year
> Development would be like City Center
> 3 buildings to be constructed in this order: medical tower, residential tower, luxury boutique hotel (the most luxurious in Houston or at least top 5)
> Each building would have their own parking; underground is being considered but may not happen because of cost
> ...


http://www.museumparkna.org/resources/Documents/MPNA.MPSN Meeting 4.27.16.pdf



> The project is presented as a unique, one-of-a-kind mixed use neighborhood development on three city blocks bounded by Main St., Fannin, Southmore and Wichita. The project will include a hotel at the current site of Mann Eye clinic with 150-180 keys, a residential tower with 300 units north of the hotel, and a medical office building east of the hotel. All will be linked by a pedestrian plaza/”green space” replacing Palm Street. A restaurant is planned on Palm St. along with a Performance Pavilion on Palm St. facing Main. Green space is considered the primary driver for success because a successful green space gives more opportunity for restaurants and retail to succeed. Parking will be above ground and Southmore will be required to be widened by the developer for the length of the project. Private ownership should deter the transient population.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Marlowe*

20-story condo tower for Downtown. Work began today.



























_c/o Alec @HAIF_


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Australian developer to build apartment tower in Midtown*



> Caydon Property Group, a Melbourne, Australia-based developer, plans to break ground in January on The Midtown, a 28-story, 380-unit tower at 2850 Fannin. The developer purchased the city block for $8M in January, according to a March article in the Australian Financial Review. The asset is across the street from the Midtown Superblock where Camden is developing Camden McGowen Station, an eight-story, 315-unit luxury apartment project. Houston-based Ziegler Cooper will design The Midtown, which will have hotel-style residences. Caydon's Joe Russo also purchased a second city block in Midtown to develop 600 apartment units, shops and a piazza, according to the Houston Business Journal. Unlike Camden, Caydon has no desire to operate multifamily assets. Caydon intends to be a merchant-builder on the projects.


----------



## phamlinhbnm (Aug 5, 2016)

I like houston, nice skyline, setting etc. but the one park place is sooo ugly


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Tommy Boy said:


> Just one question to the Texas Natives. I know for a fact that YES Everything is bigger in Texas but one thing it is NOT is your cities or lack of city skyline. Is there any plans in the near future or future to build a supertall skyscraper. I have visit Texas and WOW your freeways are just Amazing with your double decked freeways but your cities is lacking great Skylines. I have heard from some that both Austin and Dallas are planning for Supertalls and I hope it will be the case are Houston also in that staged of a planning to develop a supertall. Thanks.


Houston already has two supertalls!


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*609 Main at Texas*









@7thframe via Instagram​


----------



## the runner (Feb 20, 2005)

^^
Snow in Houston today?


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

the runner said:


> ^^
> Snow in Houston today?


Highly unlikely.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Revitalization Gives Increased Presence to Museum of Fine Arts Houston*



> One of the largest museums in the United States is undergoing a major revitalization that will produce three new standout buildings. The Museum of Fine Arts, Houston (MFAH) provides a home for approximately 64,000 pieces of art while hosting numerous programs and community workshops. The Audrey Jones Beck Building and the Caroline Wiess Law Building are currently the main galleries where the collections and exhibitions are presented to the public. The campus redevelopment, spanning 14 acres of land in the heart of Houston's Museum District, will be named after billionaire Fayez S. Sarofim and his wife Susan, who contributed $70 million towards the $450 million cost of the project.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Chinese firm will change Houston*



> Tianqing Real Estate Development LLC (Tianqing RED), a US subsidiary of one of China's largest real estate companies, has acquired a prime location in Houston to build high-rise buildings of mixed use that will change the city's skyline in the next few years.
> 
> Tianqing RED recently closed on the purchase of the land on Allen Parkway, west of downtown and across from the newly improved green space Buffalo Bayou. It is the last track of undeveloped land of that scale at such a prime location in the city.
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spacious park planned near River Oaks District*



> Dallas-based Stonelake Capital Partners, the entity behind The James luxury apartment development, is developing a five-acre park at the northeast corner of Westheimer and Mid Lane, Stonelake's William Peeples told the Houston Business Journal. Specifically, the park will be between the railroad tracks that separate Highland Village from the River Oaks District and Mid Lane.
> 
> Stonelake is in the process of demolishing the office buildings on the land, including a former Wallis State Bank retail branch and the original location of Kiran's, a longstanding Indian restaurant that recently announced plans to move into the Kirby Grove development. Construction on the park should begin in 60 days, Peeples said. It's unclear how long construction will take.
> 
> ...






































houstontexasblogspot


The James and The Ivy:










Phase II:


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Block 387* (1810 Main)

10-story, 291 unit residential building by Fairfield Residential breaking ground in Downtown next quarter.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some great, urban looking projects there. Esp. the New Classical and New Urbanist ones.

Hopefully the times of isolated business parks and suburban housing is finally over soon in the Houston Metro.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Nobu, Fig & Olive to open in Houston's Galleria Mall*



> wo high-end restaurants have confirmed more details about their first Houston locations.
> 
> Nobu, a wildly popular sushi restaurant, and New York-based Fig & Olive will open in fall 2017 in the Galleria mall, according to a statement from Indianapolis-based Simon Property Group (NYSE: SPG). Both will be located in the former Saks Fifth Avenue space that is being remodeled after Saks’ new Galleria location opened in April.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

New design for Ivy Lofts

http://x.lnimg.com/attachments/672E34E7-529B-48A9-8BEF-6CFD58A4E860.pdf


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

HOU has plenty of nice developments IMO!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Sneak Peak of Houston new Marriott Marquis* Opening Dec. 26th










http://houston.eater.com/2016/12/21/14038808/marriott-marquis-restaurants-opening-biggios-xochi

Link is worth checking out! :cheers:


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

http://www.chron.com/entertainment/...ew-restaurant-row-10785653.php#photo-11791279


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*"Wings over Water" Houston's newest Art Sculpture*









Photo credit by Monarch from HAIF 

To see more ongoing Houston development as wee as the redevelpment of George R Brown Convention Center click here: 

http://www.houstonarchitecture.com/...pment-24-story-office-building-hotel/?page=28


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Several more pictures from inside Houston Marriott Marquis

Astronaut inside elevator









relax area









Convention room









http://houston.culturemap.com/news/...-hotel-preview/?utm_source=sf_twitter#slide=2


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Local Foods opening up downtown location early next year*



















http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/...ods-to-open-downtown-location-this-month.html


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathaninATX said:


> *"Wings over Water" Houston's newest Art Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, but can we get the Funnel Tunnel back?


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Eight new restaurants revealed for United's second phase at IAH*



> Chicago-based United Continental Holdings Inc. (NSYE: UAL) and New York-based OTG, which specializes in airport redesigns, have revealed eight restaurants that will open in the second phase of the ongoing renovation at George Bush Intercontinental Airport.
> 
> Additional projects will continue through 2021, as existing restaurant leases throughout the terminals expire, according to Rick Blatstein, OTG’s CEO. Altogether, the projects will cost $120 million when completed, Gavin Malloy, United’s vice president of corporate real estate, previously told the HBJ.
> 
> In addition to the eight new planned restaurants in Terminals C South and E, United and OTG will also renovate the holding areas for passengers waiting to board flights, Malloy said.


*Agave*





















> Agave from restaurateur Sharon Haynes, who started Taco A Go Go in Houston in 2006, is a casual taqueria that will focus on fajitas. Agave will be in terminal C South.


*H-Burger*












> H-Burger, a burger bar with ranch-to-table offerings with a Houston twist, will be in Terminal C South. H-Burger is from Houston Chef Antoine Ware, the chef behind Harold's Heights.


*CIBO Express*












> A new concept to IAH as part of the renovations are the CIBO Express Gourmet Markets, where United customers can use reward miles to purchase food and other items. Terminal E will also include a CIBO Express Gourmet Market.


*Magnolia Meatball Shop*












> Magnolia Meatball Shop will offer comfort food and will be in Terminal C South. Magnolia Meatball Shop is a concept from Chef Christopher Williams, who co-founded Lucille's Restaurant in Houston.


*BeerHive*












> In Terminal E, BeerHive is a locally sourced craft beer bar. It will also include bar pies, sandwiches, salads and other foods.


*Gavi*





















> Gavi is an Italian concept by by Chef Ryan Pera and will be in Terminal E. Pera is the chef behind Houston restaurants Coltivare and Revival Market. Gavi will also have a wine bar.


*Q*






























> Q is a project by Chef Greg Gatlin of Gatlin's BBQ and will be in Terminal E. Q will include fresh-smoked meats made in a custom smoker along with signature rubs.


*Tanglewood Grille*





















> Tanglewood Grille is a collaboration between Chefs Seth Siegel Gardner and Terrence Gallivan. The chefs met developing Maze at the London Hotel in New York and are behind Houston's Pass and Provisions. Tanglewood Grille will be in Terminal E and serve hand-cut steaks, burgers, fresh seafood and farm-to-table greens.


*Yume*





















> Yume will be in Terminal E and is a sushi and ramen kitchen with a focus on Japanese-sourced ingredients. Yume will also have an Asian biergarten and is a collaboration between Chefs Chris Kinjo and Mike Tran. Tran is also the chef at Tiger Den, a Houston yakitori and ramen restaurant and Kinjo is behind Houston's MF Sushi.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Latitude Med Center & Intercontiental Hotel*



















*Kirby Collection*





































*Arabella*



















*The Post Oak*



















*Lockton Place*


















*ChannelTwoNews*


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*More details revealed about proposed luxury apartment tower in Midtown*



> Caydon Property Group has unveiled its plans for one of the first luxury apartment towers in Midtown.
> 
> The Melbourne, Australia-based developer plans to redevelop a dilapidated city block— bounded by Drew, Fannin, Main and Tuam streets — into The Midtown, a 27-story, 357-unit apartment tower. The $200 million project will rise on a 1.15-acre site at 2850 Fannin St., across Main Street from the Midtown “Super Block” Park and Metro’s McGowen Station light rail stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Take a look at the new Emancipation Park in Houston*



> Emancipation Park in Houston has undergone a major transformation courtesy of Chicago-based Perkins + Will. The revamp to the 10-acre park has been a long time coming. Preliminary work began in 2011, but now the project is finally complete, offering a new “Recreation Center” and spiraling sculpture that reflects the vision of the park’s founders.
> 
> Opened to the public in 1872 by its founders, Reverend John Henry “Jack” Yates, Richard Allen, Richard Brock, and Reverend Elias Dibble, Emancipation Park is firmly rooted in African-American history. At the time of its opening, the park was the first truly public park in Houston. In the years that followed, it became a vibrant space, hosting games of tennis and volleyball as well as numerous other community activities. Boasting a swimming pool from the 1930s, the site was also the only place where African-Americans could swim in the city.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Capitol Tower Breaking Ground this Spring*



> *Structure Name*: Capitol Tower
> 
> *Structure Height*: 579
> 
> *Work Schedule*: 03/01/2017 to 12/31/2019












*After brisk presales, luxury condo poised to break ground near Memorial Park*



> A luxury condominium project is poised to break ground near Memorial Park this spring after preselling half of its units in less than six months.
> 
> Stolz Partners LLC plans to break ground on The Sophie at Bayou Bend by early May. The seven-story, 42-unit condo is set to rise on a nearly two-acre site at 6017 Memorial Drive, just west of Westcott Street and the Bayou Bend Collections and Gardens.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*The Moderne at Rice Village*

Formerly known as Morningside Mansions, this project stalled shortly after topping out. Construction will resume soon with move-ins by December.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.chron.com/business/real-...scale-development-11098038.php#photo-12789635



> Renderings released Tuesday show a sleek development of glass and steel towers along a scenic 6-acre site on Allen Parkway.
> 
> DC Partners and Tianqing Real Estate Development are planning the $500 million-plus project whose first phase will include a luxury hotel and condominium tower, a retail pavilion and office building.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Lyric Centre Marketplace*

8-story parking garage cirrently u/c with a public plaza and 31,000 sq ft of retail for restaurants and food service marketplace.



















[
fullsizeoutput_12f8 by George Zimzores, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Block 58* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 500 Travis Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Hines/Ivanhoe Cambridge


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Office: 980,000 s.f. (91,045 sqm)


Retail: 20,000 s.f. (1,858 sqm)


Height: 735ft (224m)


Floors: 47


October 10:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hanover River Oaks* | Upper Kirby

Project facts


Address: 2651 Kipling Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hanover


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 370 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 462ft (141ft)


Floors: 39


October 12:









(@ekdrm2d1)


Rendering:


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*The Allen Phase I*: Site Prep

* 42-story Thompson Hotel & Residences, 24-story office

*Developer*: Tianqing RED, DC Partners
*Architect*: HOK
*Type*: Hotel (165 rooms), Residential (99 condos), Office, Retail
*Location*: Allen Parkway and Gillette, near Downtown
*Construction Timeline*: 4Q 2018 Start Date - ? Completion









ajgallion


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*3333 Richmond* Proposed (right) - Greenway Plaza/Upper Kirby

- 20 story hotel/residences
- 250 residential units
- Developer: PM Realty Group
- Architect: Ziegler Cooper


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*3300 Main Street* | Midtown

Project facts


Address: 3300 Main Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: PM


Architect: RTKL


Residential: 328 units


Retail: 14,000 s.f. (1,301 sqm)


Height: 438ft (134m)


Floors: 30


October 22:









(@rechlin)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1600 Louisiana Street* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1600 Louisiana Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Chevron


Architect: HOK


Office: 1,700,000 s.f. (157,935 sqm)


Height: 832ft (254m)


Floors: 52


Rendering:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ 


geoking66 said:


> *1600 Louisiana Street*


Under construction?! Any pics?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Agh that was my fault. It's still proposed.


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

geoking66 said:


> *1600 Louisiana Street* | Downtown
> 
> Project facts
> 
> ...


Developer being Chevron. That's a lot of space. HQ move from California?


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

They've denied such a move was planned. Even back in 2014. The building was supposed to enable consolidation of local offices. But the rumors persist, almost as much as the ExxonMobil relocation from Irving, TX, is rumored...


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Texas Tower 735ft* U/C









https://www.hines.com/news/hines-an...ionary-office-development-in-downtown-houston

*Progress update*








By Nate99 from the Houston Architecture Forum


----------



## currysteph (Jun 12, 2015)

Do new buildings like the one above my post (Texas Tower) get connected to the underground tunnel system downtown?


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

And the Residences on Westheimer (which was once proposed as the Stanmore River Oaks):


----------



## sebastiao (May 11, 2004)

toxtethogrady said:


> I've not heard. At one time, I thought it would be retail.


thanks








Fabled Montrose corner cleared to make way for new development


Skanska has yet to detail its plans for the site, but said in August the project would...




www.houstonchronicle.com


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

The Lexington - 8 stories:


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

sebastiao said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a local community paper. This site includes the "Disco Kroger", a onetime late-night hangout. Last I heard, there were apartments going up on the block.
Skanska - Montrose


----------



## sebastiao (May 11, 2004)

toxtethogrady said:


> Here's a local community paper. This site includes the "Disco Kroger", a onetime late-night hangout. Last I heard, there were apartments going up on the block.
> Skanska - Montrose


👍🤞


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

Tanglewood Multifamily - 17 stories:


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

sebastiao said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one just made it to Bisnow. I'm not sure if it's the location you mentioned. This is 2311 Westheimer, planned for a nine-story development.
High Street Residential

And as it turns out, the proposed rendering is posted just above your query:


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

jonathaninATX said:


> http://imgur.com/BY5PXwH
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967582
> ...


Per Hindesky at HAIF, the bases for two tower cranes have been installed:


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

San Jacinto College and the National Institute for Bioprocessing Research and Training (Ireland) are teaming up on a bioetchnology training center to be based in Generation Park. The rendering is for a campus San Jacinto College announced in 2019. The training center will serve the southeast and southwest US...
Biotechnology Training Center


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

MSC Cruises wants to build a cruise terminal in Galveston.
MSC Cruises - Galveston Terminal Proposed


----------

